# Create own folders in my shows



## ThomR (Feb 4, 2017)

wish there was a way to create my own folders in the my shows page. Would love to create one for the kids shows/movies, one for new episodes of shows to watch with wife, one for shows I enjoy and so on.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

This can actually be done, not directly through TiVo, but you can use Tivo Desktop.
Setup a dedicated TiVo drive (at least I do)
In said drive, create like a folder named kids shows, a folder named movies, etc
Place the shows and movies in that


That's somewhat how I have mine laid out, honestly, however it's stored in drive -> TiVo -> show -> season -> episode.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

twhiting9275 said:


> This can actually be done, not directly through TiVo, but you can use Tivo Desktop.
> Setup a dedicated TiVo drive (at least I do)
> In said drive, create like a folder named kids shows, a folder named movies, etc
> Place the shows and movies in that
> ...


I am not sure I understand what you are doing; unless you are talking about accessing content from a remote server. I suspect that is what you mean...

There is no way to create custom directories on the TiVo Now Playing List using any available tools - especially the retired TiVo Desktop.

To the OP, Custom directories have been requested since the Series 1 TiVo's and I think it is safe to assume this is not something TiVo is going to support. This feature would be most useful to people tying to use the TiVo as a long term storage device for content. I suspect TiVo feels (Manual) custom folders would not be of value to the bulk of their typical users.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can, indeed use TiVo desktop to stream shows from your PC, and yes, you can store them in the exact format the user requested. I have been doing this for years now 

It's true that earlier versions of desktop didn't include the ability to store and sort progs like this. It's also true that once in a while the preference to do this gets reset. However, towards the end of the products life (maybe 2.7 or 2.8, I don't recall), they gave in and that functionality was added in.

Yes, it's not an elegant solution, yes, they've probably scrubbed the web of the exec for that program and yeah, it probably won't work in some future version of TiVo (that'll be the day I retire all my subscriptions if you're watching, Tivo / Rovi), but for now it works.

My current setup, on the PC, as I mentioned does exactly that... TiVo -> show -> season , and it shows exactly like that when I browse that PC


----------

